# The best looking people on ukm



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

We are all a bit vain (to some degree) as we care about our bodies and how we look.

So who do you think are the best lookers on ukm?

My list so far and why.

JOJO, the best bottom

Leigh, the best arms

Katy, legs and a to die for smile.

gym bunny, proportion

Becklet, face

The men (no ****)

Mingster, perfect proportion

PScarb, arms

breda, back

I have judged these on the avas.

What would be your list?

Mine is just a quick snapshot as I am sure I have missed many out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thank you blinkey I am extremely handsome too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

come on now best cheeks goes to keeks surely :tongue:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Saying no **** isn't enough to save this thread


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

1 hour before this hits AL :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Saying no **** isn't enough to save this thread


 :lol: he's faaaaak'd


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> The men (no ****)
> 
> Mingster, perfect proportion
> 
> ...


Racist


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Unfcukingbelievable


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Racist


You just made me double check my post:laugh:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

can just imagine you skimming through UK-M at 3am....notepad in one hand.......don't think I need to finish this sentence


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well,the op certainly wins the 'creeps of ukm award'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think Mark is the bestest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think Mark is the bestest


Marc muscles?

Pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Racist


At least I'm recognised on the equal rights for you blue ba5tard


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

No offence to Ming,but how the fcuk can you say best proportion when he's sat down?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Marc muscles?
> 
> Pmsl


no, he was the worstest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Unfcukingbelievable


You upset cos you didnt get a mention?

After you had a pop at yummymummy for throwin her toys out the pram for not winnin the tran comp

Hypocrite


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> You upset cos you didnt get a mention?
> 
> After you had a pop at yummymummy for throwin her toys out the pram for not winnin the tran comp
> 
> Hypocrite


who won the tran comp?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> No offence to Ming,but how the fcuk can you say best proportion when he's sat down?


The guy clearly has a critical eye for detail as I got a mention

Stop hatin man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> no, he was the worstest


Which mark then lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> You upset cos you didnt get a mention?
> 
> After you had a pop at yummymummy for throwin her toys out the pram for not winnin the tran comp
> 
> Hypocrite


I'd win best ipad. Tranny comp?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Add into the Female section "Roblet" for his natural tanned look and moobs.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'd win best ipad. Tranny comp?


My ipad is currently sitting in a bruce lee case !


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> who won the tran comp?


Dana International


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Add into the Female section "Roblet" for his natural tanned look and moobs.


Aww thanks mate :wub:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Add into the Female section "Roblet" for his natural tanned look and moobs.


Strong return post bro :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> who won the tran comp?


Fuk knows mate he was over shadowed by the strop


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Which mark then lol


that nice one. lovely looking boy


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I reckon the op had his pants round his ankles when he made this thread.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fuk knows mate he was over shadowed by the strop


seems to be a lot of that going around


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> I reckon the op had his pants round his ankles when he made this thread.


and chocolate all over his face


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> My ipad is currently sitting in a bruce lee case !


Sad cnut


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Robster had best smile, real ray of sunshine


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'd win best ipad. Tranny comp?


Your ipad Looks better than your face so we're all winnin

Tran, Tranny, Transformation... its all the same if you think about it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Your ipad Looks better than your face so we're all winnin
> 
> Tran, Tranny, Transformation... its all the same if you think about it


exactly, its only skin at the end of the day. just need to avoid the winky, or at least pretend to


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Here you go OP, you might find this interesting:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242746-white-knight.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JankyClown said:


> Here you go OP, you might find this interesting:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242746-white-knight.html


He made that thread pmsl


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JankyClown said:


> Here you go OP, you might find this interesting:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242746-white-knight.html


that thread he started?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> that thread he started?


I did, but no relation to this one. Had no idea what white knight meant, and to be honest am still confused.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

JankyClown said:


> Here you go OP, you might find this interesting:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242746-white-knight.html





R0BLET said:


> He made that thread pmsl





Ashcrapper said:


> that thread he started?


:laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Ian Beale!!!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think it's really fair to judge based on Avi's - I don't look anywhere near as rapey in real life. Honest :whistling:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> We are all a bit vain (to some degree) as we care about our bodies and how we look.
> 
> So who do you think are the best lookers on ukm?
> 
> ...


BUM = Tamara

Arms = Keeks

Legs = Keeks

Face = RXqueenie

The men

Back - Bigchickenlover

Arms - PScarb

Proportion - PScarb

Although that luther is looking outstanding - NOHOMO


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ewen , Jay32 ... Pure ****


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Fck you lot ime putting my name down i aint shy lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I am very attractive, and guess what?? I don't feel the least bit embarrassed admitting that ;-)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I am very attractive, and guess what?? I don't feel the least bit embarrassed admitting that ;-)


We know from ur endless selfies on FB


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> We know from ur endless selfies on FB


you would though wouldn't you? I know I would haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread = loads of WTF


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Me, clearly for nipples


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower FTW


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> This thread = loads of WTF


We've had a few of those threads recently


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

empireboy for all.

nohomo


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> xpower FTW


you tell them brother..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> you would though wouldn't you? I know I would haha


Totally


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd be the ham im a UKM mod sandwich, the handsome devils


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> I'd be the ham im a UKM mod sandwich, the handsome devils


I thought you'd be the pickle


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought you'd be the pickle


Because I'm sour and horrible? :sad:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666. At 48, I know of no woman who even comes near her.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Because I'm sour and horrible? :sad:


As if. I like pickle. That's all.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

resten said:


> I'd be the ham im a UKM mod sandwich, the handsome devils


Listen Retelin 

If anyone's the meat it's me


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems pointless without pics to back up claims.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The woodsman. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

huckfead said:


> Skye666. At 48, I know of no woman who even comes near her.


She does look fantastic doesn't she!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Listen Retelin
> 
> If anyone's the meat it's me


Soooo true! :lol:


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Gonna have to say @[email protected]

Didn't see that coming from me did you?

And not just the best bum on UK-M either.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BritishAssassin said:


> Gonna have to say @[email protected]
> 
> Didn't see that coming from me did you?


Nevah! :lol:

But she does have an incredible bum.

Frankly all the ladies here impress me......even if @Keeks has an unholy love of quark.  (quark is the devils food)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> Gonna have to say @[email protected]
> 
> Didn't see that coming from me did you?
> 
> And not just the best bum on UK-M either.


Awww you're my bestest too


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Awww you're my bestest too


Yeah, I know. xx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> Yeah, I know. xx


So modest too! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Awww you're my bestest too


Friend zoned to the hilt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Friend zoned to the hilt


Everybody needs friends


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

What's going on?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> What's going on?


Been meaning to ask you for ages, is your elbow better? It looks like you hurt it bad from you avvy. Or is that just a support?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Been meaning to ask you for ages, is your elbow better? It looks like you hurt it bad from you avvy. Or is that just a support?


Just a support - nothing for you to worry about!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Breda said:


> Friend zoned to the hilt


Stick to what you know before you belittle me.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> Just a support - nothing for you to worry about!


I am glad to read that! All I could think of was tendon injuries and they are nasty things to have! :thumb:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am glad to read that! All I could think of was tendon injuries and they are nasty things to have! :thumb:


Your right, tendon injuries are bad but they get better - a simple elbow sleeve will do a world of good


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BritishAssassin said:


> Stick to what you know before you belittle me.


Wasnt belittlin you


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Breda said:


> Wasnt belittlin you


Ok now I feel belittled for thinking you were belittling me.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Breda, back on topic, you have one of the most impressive back spreads I've seen on the forum, you remind me Khaos, but I don't think he posts anymore.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BritishAssassin said:


> Ok now I feel belittled for thinking you were belittling me.


Dont be silly. Misunderstandings happen mate



Gym Bunny said:


> @Breda, back on topic, you have one of the most impressive back spreads I've seen on the forum, you remind me Khaos, but I don't think he posts anymore.


While that is very flatterin I think you need your eyes checkin


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> While that is very flatterin I think you need your eyes checkin


It's got bugger all to do with flattering. Look at the lat spread compared to your teeny tiny waist in your avvy. Full sweep extension right down your back. Lots of people have a short lat spread that ends high producing a notched gap. You don't. Plus there is the mass.

Now take the goddamn compliment! :lol: Or don't, it doesn't make it any less genuine. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So so sick of all the mentions in this thread. I know guys...i jnow!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Cant remember his name but he has lovely shaped glutes, really dreamy glutes in fact, I sometimes stare at it for hours, stroking myself off.

NO ****!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's got bugger all to do with flattering. Look at the lat spread compared to your teeny tiny waist in your avvy. Full sweep extension right down your back. Lots of people have a short lat spread that ends high producing a notched gap. You don't. Plus there is the mass.
> 
> Now take the goddamn compliment! :lol: Or don't, it doesn't make it any less genuine. :thumb:


Its not often I'm lost for words but you've managed it... Thank you its appreciated

You'd better believe I'm takin the goddamn compliment chick


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Its not often I'm lost for words but you've managed it... Thank you its appreciated
> 
> You'd better believe I'm takin the goddamn compliment chick


Irrespective of any banter, disagreements, white knighting, different opinions or any gen con rubbish, when I see something impressive, you can be damned sure I will tell that person. Now, if your legs are as impressive, I will be truly awed. :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Irrespective of any banter, disagreements, white knighting, different opinions or any gen con rubbish, when I see something impressive, you can be damned sure I will tell that person. Now, if your legs are as impressive, I will be truly awed. :thumb:


I'm the 1st to admit my Legs are my weak point. They aint terrible but definitely nuthin that is worthy of your awe at this point

Will be soon tho


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> I'm the 1st to admit my Legs are my weak point. They aint terrible but definitely nuthin that is worthy of your awe at this point
> 
> Will be soon tho


I look forward to when they are aweworthy! :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm the 1st to admit my Legs are my weak point. They aint terrible but definitely nuthin that is worthy of your awe at this point
> 
> Will be soon tho


Don't yo worry breeda, dem dark gainz will bring em up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Was going to post a picture but decided against adding to OP's w4nk bank


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Was going to post a picture but decided against adding to OP's w4nk bank


Do it. I was going to say you were one of the good looking ones on here. There's loads of good looking people on here then there's the ones that have an awesome body but never show their face so dunno if they are good looking.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well looks like i have to add im fcukin awesome so fcuk you all cnuts !!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tamara said:


> Do it. I was going to say you were one of the good looking ones on here. There's loads of good looking people on here then there's the ones that have an awesome body but never show their face so dunno if they are good looking.


hmm..ok across the life span

17 year old twink mark at college prom for ops w4nk bank



mark before eating lots of steroids



mark after having tren for brekfast for a while


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Skye666. At 48, I know of no woman who even comes near her.


Lol thanks!!!! Careful...they will be telling u that ur a white knight soon


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm the 1st to admit my Legs are my weak point. They aint terrible but definitely nuthin that is worthy of your awe at this point
> 
> Will be soon tho


Synthol and calf transplant?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol thanks!!!! Careful...they will be telling u that ur a white knight soon


Believe it or not, I am a KT. Almost white, but with a red cross.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol thanks!!!! Careful...they will be telling u that ur a white knight soon


Who is that in your avi ??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Can see this thread running and running


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Breda has that dark charm about him

@Mish is well equipped for any job...

@jon-kent has a fantastic beard

I also have a little soft spot for @RXQueenie, but don't tell her that


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Milky said:


> Who is that in your avi ??


Wrong question. 'What is she doing with her hand?' is the right one, and why is it blanked out?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

huckfead said:


> Wrong question. 'What is she doing with her hand?' is the right one, and why is it blanked out?


Why don't you ask me that :sad:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> hmm..ok across the life span
> 
> 17 year old twink mark at college prom for ops w4nk bank
> 
> ...


Even at 17 you could see you were destined to be handsome!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> hmm..ok across the life span
> 
> 17 year old twink mark at college prom for ops w4nk bank
> 
> ...


What a man whore lmfao.

Im ignoreling you on here and TM now....just for mear fact you posting your own pics on a 'most handsome' thread

Big gay


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> I also have a little soft spot for @RXQueenie, but don't tell her that


You should let me sort that 'soft spot' out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tamara said:


> Even at 17 you could see you were destined to be handsome!


Are u suggesting that he wasn't handsome at 17?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

CJ said:


> What a man whore lmfao.
> 
> Im ignoreling you on here and TM now....just for mear fact you posting your own pics on a 'most handsome' thread
> 
> Big gay


CJ is very nicely put together.....even if he is short


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> CJ is very nicely put together.....even if he is short


What's considered short is it anything shorter than yourself? I could never work this one out!! Obviously a dwarf would be short

Bit how short is Short short ??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> What's considered short is it anything shorter than yourself? I could never work this one out!! Obviously a dwarf would be short
> 
> Bit how short is Short short ??


In this particular case it's a long running joke that I thought CJ was @Tinytoms height and eventually found out he is far from short. Must be the avvy.

But in RL anything under 6ft (5"11) if I'm feeling nice, is short.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Are u suggesting that he wasn't handsome at 17?


But I'm looking at that picture of him at 17 through a 30 year olds eyes. If I'd seen him when I was also around 17 I probably would think he was handsome then!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> In this particular case it's a long running joke that I thought CJ was @Tinytoms height and eventually found out he is far from short. Must be the avvy.
> 
> But in RL anything under 6ft (5"11) if I'm feeling nice, is short.


Yeah I can go with that....I'm far from short but couldn't be doing with anyone shorter than me!! 

They wouldn't reach lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You are all ugly ****s....except the women, I like the women.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

CJ said:


> What a man whore lmfao.
> 
> Im ignoreling you on here and TM now....just for mear fact you posting your own pics on a 'most handsome' thread
> 
> Big gay


I hope your reply to mine had the aim to make me cry, cos thats whats happened


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lol bugger off @gymbunny  im national average (ish) lmfao

Thank you my dear but sadly im just old and fat these day...prep sson though whoop whoop 

Hope you're well


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> You are all ugly ****s....except the women, I like the women.


Thats so very hetro of you... I might get my mums tights on tonight and try and catch you out :wub:

@ewen @Mingster (pre-cut) for pure beef... if my ass wasn't sore after jabbing load of one rip I would probably be stalking the streets looking for them...Damn masteron! Rape juice!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> I hope your reply to mine had the aim to make me cry, cos thats whats happened
> 
> View attachment 137626


Pmsl ya wonka you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

told you Mark was the bestest. smashing looking boy


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> told you Mark was the bestest. smashing looking boy


i like ur avi m8, wud u do that 2 me if i wasnt lookin


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> i like ur avi m8, wud u do that 2 me if i wasnt lookin


yes. yes I would


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

resten said:


> @Breda has that dark charm about him
> 
> @Mish is well equipped for any job...
> 
> ...


Dead to me you ****...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Dead to me you ****...


 @Dan 45 has a sexy hair line


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Who is that in your avi ??


Milky...ME,, as are all the pics I put up, I know some are doubting this...not u but just saying.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> @Dan 45 has a sexy hair line


and a cracking pair of tits by the look of it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Believe it or not, I am a KT. Almost white, but with a red cross.


What does the Red Cross mean?? Danger ??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Wrong question. 'What is she doing with her hand?' is the right one, and why is it blanked out?


Lol seriously?? Trying to find my skittles


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dbaird said:


> Thats so very hetro of you... I might get my mums tights on tonight and try and catch you out :wub:
> 
> @ewen @Mingster (pre-cut) for pure beef... if my ass wasn't sore after jabbing load of one rip I would probably be stalking the streets looking for them...Damn masteron! Rape juice!


I do believe you aswell :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes. yes I would


Lets be honest here, you would do it even if he was looking..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Lets be honest here, you would do it even if he was looking..


dont tell him that though


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What does the Red Cross mean?? Danger ??


Nah, first aid. I can only make things feel so very much better.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol seriously?? Trying to find my skittles


  , yeah right, I would find the right one you were looking for. Would have made you sing and dance too


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont tell him that though


Nowt wrong with a bit of voyeurism...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

huckfead said:


> , yeah right, I would find the right one you were looking for. Would have made you sing and dance too


Bet you couldn't make her smile though!! :lol: 

   Just for you  @Skye666


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Bet you couldn't make her smile though!! :lol:
> 
> Just for you  @Skye666


Could have her doing jitterbug fits for sure though.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Could have her doing jitterbug fits for sure though.


Post it up, send me your PP, job's a good 'un!! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Milky...ME,, as are all the pics I put up, I know some are doubting this...not u but just saying.


I am going to require a pm of that pictyre fpr me to moderate please and makecit snappy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Bet you couldn't make her smile though!! :lol:
> 
> Just for you  @Skye666


Funnyyyyy. Feed my funnyyyyyyyy! I can't help being all smiles mr latblaster.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Could have her doing jitterbug fits for sure though.


Erm, jitterbug way before my time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am going to require a pm of that pictyre fpr me to moderate please and makecit snappy.


To moderate?? What does this entail??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> To moderate?? What does this entail??


Do as the boss says, he knows best. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Do as the boss says, he knows best. :whistling:


No, I can't I have to challenge the boss..just to see how friendly he is...but if u don't see me for a while u know milky was responsible


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> To moderate?? What does this entail??


I basically studycit and go Mmm not bad at all.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> To moderate?? What does this entail??


Chastity belt??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I basically studycit and go Mmm not bad at all.


Oh I see...in this case I should send a much better one so u can decide better than not bad at all...il report back soonest :devil2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Chastity belt??


Hell nooooo iv just removed that recently don't make me wear it again lol


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hell nooooo iv just removed that recently don't make me wear it again lol


Ahhh, so thats why you really had your hand where it was. Pushing the key into the lock barrel.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Ahhh, so thats why you really had your hand where it was. Pushing the key into the lock barrel.


Lol yes I'd say 5 yrs celibacy is long enough.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes I'd say 5 yrs celibacy is long enough.


I had a long period of celibacy, & it's fantastic when it stops...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Woman - @Katy because how pretty she is but also how much of a nice person she is.

Man - @liam0810 good looking tw4t he is lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

@tamara has the best ass.

That is all.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch said:


> @tamara has the best ass.
> 
> That is all.


Have you seen @Keeks batty?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breda said:


> Have you seen @Keeks batty?


Yeah, still prefer Tamara's though, it's the gap.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Have you seen @Keeks batty?


I have


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, still prefer Tamara's though, it's the gap.


Fair enough



Ashcrapper said:


> I have


Score out of 10 pls


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Score out of 10 pls


9


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> 9


What specifies a 10?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> What specifies a 10?


my wife


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> my wife


Touché !! Was only asking


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Touché !! Was only asking


I know 

Can't go rating people higher than the missus can I! unless its Adriana Lima, think I'm allowed that one


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know
> 
> Can't go rating people higher than the missus can I! unless its Adriana Lima, think I'm allowed that one


Ok I'll rephrase

Why "defines" a ten !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

there are no real 10s imo.. evry cnut in the world has there flaws .. so good looking but maybe a thick b1tch.. or ugly as sin with a great personality ..

THERE ARE NO TENS


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ok I'll rephrase
> 
> Why "defines" a ten !


probably this


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> there are no real 10s imo.. evry cnut in the world has there flaws .. *so good looking but maybe a thick b1tch*.. or ugly as sin with a great personality ..
> 
> THERE ARE NO TENS


Doesn't matter for a 1-nighter, they can be as thick as lard.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Doesn't matter for a 1-nighter, they can be as thick as lard.


Nah i see absolutely no sexual desire to be with a shallow thick person even if they were really great looking tbh .. give me a supercharged sexy mature chubster anyday !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Nah i see absolutely no sexual desire to be with a shallow thick person even if they were really great looking tbh .. give me a supercharged sexy mature chubster anyday !!!


Chubbiness can be worked on, stupid is forever. So it could be an investment.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> CJ is very nicely put together.....even if he is short


I got measured yoday and thought of you lmfao

5'8  ...so short


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ said:


> I got measured yoday and thought of you lmfao
> 
> 5'8  ...so short


same as me mate. we are towering giants. them tall people arent to be trusted


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ashcrapper said:


> same as me mate. we are towering giants. them tall people arent to be trusted


Look back through history..Every murder and rapist to date has been 5'9" +

Im no statitician but that sh1t speaks volumes.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

CJ said:


> I got measured yoday and thought of you lmfao
> 
> 5'8  ...so short


Oh dear. That's my height. Not good, not good at all. Still at least you're not a dwarf like Tom


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh dear. That's my height. Not good, not good at all. Still at least you're not a dwarf like Tom


Lol stop picking on poor tom


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol stop picking on poor tom


 @Tinytom LOVES IT! :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh dear. That's my height. Not good, not good at all. Still at least you're not a dwarf like Tom


Ahh all good things come with small packages...wait...is thst right !!! Lol 



mrssalvatore said:


> Lol stop picking on poor tom


Lmfao. ..I thought the same


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Ahh all good things come with small packages...wait...is thst right !!! Lol
> 
> Lmfao. ..I thought the same


Lol he'll come with his hammer


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol he'll come with his hammer


Hahaha.

Has he grown a beard


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ said:


> Look back through history..Every murder and rapist to date has been 5'9" +
> 
> Im no statitician but that sh1t speaks volumes.


there is no scientific evidence to back this up but its fact.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Has he grown a beard


I've no idea to be honest!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> I've no idea to be honest!


Lol..I was making ref to the dwarf off of lord of the rings


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Lol..I was making ref to the dwarf off of lord of the rings


Do you think it's a good idea to rename him Gimlily    pmsl

I'm gonna get banned at this rate lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fcuk all of you bitches.

In the kneecaps.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk all of you bitches.
> 
> In the kneecaps.


I'll protect you. @CJ 's still a midget and @mrssalvatore has a bad back.

Back off you two, he's MY toy.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll protect you. @CJ 's still a midget and @mrssalvatore has a bad back.
> 
> Back off you two, he's MY toy.


Mean cow


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

CJ said:


> Mean cow


Yes. 

Maybe some creepers could help......like Miley Cyrus :rolleye:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes.
> 
> Maybe some creepers could help......like Miley Cyrus :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 137647


commemorated by this wonderful figurine

http://uk.eonline.com/news/466300/miley-cyrus-gets-her-own-twerking-action-figure


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> commemorated by this wonderful figurine
> 
> http://uk.eonline.com/news/466300/miley-cyrus-gets-her-own-twerking-action-figure


My god. That is unbelieveable. Someone actually made that. Wow.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> My god. That is unbelieveable. Someone actually made that. Wow.


 

I think she is actually a bit mental. feel sorry for her in a way


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk all of you bitches.
> 
> In the kneecaps.


lol hehe sowi I did stick up for you


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll protect you. @CJ 's still a midget and @mrssalvatore has a bad back.
> 
> Back off you two, he's MY toy.


Well at least you could do is share lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well at least you could do is share lol


No.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> No.


Meanie  ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I had a long period of celibacy, & it's fantastic when it stops...


Hmmm I guess...I kinda liked it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I guess...I kinda liked it.


Well, I guess you prolly had a Rabbit then. :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> @tamara has the best ass.
> 
> That is all.


Made me feel nice reading that, thanks love


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Well, I guess you prolly had a Rabbit then. :lol:


Nope don't own one never have, but I did cheat abit yes so I guess not fully classed as cellibacy lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nope don't own one never have, but I did cheat abit yes so I guess not fully classed as cellibacy lol


flicked the bean?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cant be bothered reading through, but has anyone gave me a mention?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> flicked the bean?


Of course!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Nope don't own one never have, but I did cheat abit yes so I guess not fully classed as cellibacy lol


Yes, no, maybe, might be...decisive kinda woman, eh?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Yes, no, maybe, might be...decisive kinda woman, eh?


There's no ..no, maybe or might be....don't own one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:surrender:Or did I mean derisive?

No smiles available.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think @IGotTekkers is quite handsome. Id smash his doors!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think @IGotTekkers is quite handsome. Id smash his doors!


Lol only you


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Woman - @Katy because how pretty she is but also how much of a nice person she is.
> 
> Man - @liam0810 good looking tw4t he is lol


Haha thanks mate! Hope that's not based on my Avi coz I look like I'm taking a sh1t!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha thanks mate! Hope that's not based on my Avi coz I look like I'm taking a sh1t!


Or being friendly with a rubber fist.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Or being friendly with a rubber fist.


That's a given Keeks!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> We are all a bit vain (to some degree) as we care about our bodies and how we look.
> 
> So who do you think are the best lookers on ukm?
> 
> ...


Ooo, I'm blushing! :blush: My legs are actually my biggest gripe!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Woman - @Katy because how pretty she is but also how much of a nice person she is.
> 
> Man - @liam0810 good looking tw4t he is lol


Thank you  Really lovely comments


----------

